# Pics of my new Puppy - Sammy



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new puppy Sammy. He's about 19 weeks old now


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Mark, Sammy is adorable!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sammy is a very handsome little guy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sammy is a cutie. Looks like he's a chocolate with his little brown nose.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, little Sammy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sammy is very cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I do love my chocolate. He's a cutie. Enjoy his puppyhood, it goes by sooooo fast.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the chocolate nose, too! Very beautiful boy indeed. And, that pink toy looks like it will be a favorite.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, what a cutie! I love the chocolates!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

He is adorable!!!

Have you spoken with the vet about his eating habits yet? Curious to know what they said.

Although it's difficult to tell in a few photos, I would say you have nothing to worry about. He looks beautiful and healthy to me!


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

We go to the vet tomorrow so we'll check his weight and see what's up. My guess is that my expectations were too great. We dropped thins down to 1/4 cup in the morning and evening plus a bit of canned food and he is finishing up most of his food. 

Next challenges are grooming (ears and nails) and training (we start on 12/8).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww Mark, enjoy your little chocolate baby! Where did you get him?
Carole


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe not the best place - it was a backyard breeder


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's too bad but he's a sweet loving little beating heart and I know you will love and care for him forever!!! That is what really counts.
Carole


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does he look like a shav to anyone else?


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

I did some more research and it seems that most of Sammy's blood line is from a Kennel run by Juanita Kimbrough, he has a bunch of Maxanita' in his blood line.

Maxanita's Master Jasper is the Sire, son of CH Alszegi Villam Bosco & Catalina of Maxanita. On the Dam side it was Terry's Little Red Missy daughter of Maxanita's Chocolate Charlie & Steele's Lady Chloe. 

Anyone familiar with any of these dogs or Kennels?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's a cutie - congratulations on becoming a new dad!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sammy is a sweetie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with any of those names. But then, I'm not familiar with many names at all, lol.
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling boy! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Mark and Sammy! I'm quite late here, but never did see your thread. I also have a Sammy.  Your boy is a cutie!

I looked at the Hungarian havanese Gallery and found nothing, though that doesn't mean much if the breeder(s) didn't post their information there. You can check it out if you like - http://www.havanesegallery.hu/index_en.php

Havanese100 wrote: *"Does he look like a shav to anyone else?"*
*** No, Sammy doesn't look like a Shavanese at all ! "Shavs" are short-haired Havanese and they are short all over their body, head, torso, everywhere. That isnt' the case with Sammy who has a lush coat on his body.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sammy is a very cute puppy. Thanks for sharing his pictures. My Smarty's dam is Hungarian the kennel name is Popovdombi, but most of this line is A Maiden Effort’s No Nonsense and Ungaro.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful little guy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

